# Internal server error...



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2018)

Why does this pop up and not allow me to "post to a thread"....
It's obvious I can "Create a thread" but not post to an existing thread...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2018)

Seems certain combinations of symbols or letters or numbers cause confusion with your software...


----------

